# PEG/PEJ Tube Placement



## lcmichaud (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm stuck!!  My doc placed a PEG tube and a PEJ tube at the same time.  Wondering how I should code this, any ideas?  Reported as follows:  Once adequate transillumination obtained, the PEG tube place into stomach with bumper rotating around its axis at  3 cm.  Additional placement of a PEJ feeding tube through the PEG tube and placement confirmation obtained endoscopically......


----------



## coachlang3 (Aug 20, 2013)

I would just use the 43246 for placement and maybe look at using the 22 modifier for additional work.


----------



## kbarron (Sep 17, 2013)

What about placing the peg tube and removing it 45 days later?


----------



## hbeard (Sep 26, 2013)

Because the PEG was placed for therapeutic reasons then the removal would be 43235, not the FB removal, 43247.  Seems unfair, I know, but devices placed for therapeutic reasons are not considered "true foreign bodies" as in swallowed foreign bodies.  If removing the PEG in the office without endoscopy, just bill for an E/M code.


----------

